# Partner visa and resume



## newinoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all

I was wondering whether it would be better or not to state : "provisional pr visa" instead of for instance "australian working visa" in the resume

Im thinking employers may feel better to see the 2 letters PR in your resume and it may help to pass the cv screening process, whereas Stating aus working visa, they may think hes neither pr nor citizen, so we dont need him, too troublesome

Whats your view on this ? What do u write ?


----------



## Aineko (Feb 4, 2012)

From my experience: 
If you are sending it directly to employers, you can put it, even maybe add something like "PR expected ......(month and year)"
If you are sending it to recruiters avoid mentioning it in your CV (unless you have an absolutely awesome CV). I was told literally the following, by a very unfriendly recruiter: "I'll tell you what your provisional PR means: they tell you in the immigration that you have right to work but in reality your chances of finding a job are 0! Because if your relationship breaks down you will get deported! And nobody will give you a job on such visa."
Luckily she wasn't exactly right about my chances of finding a job being 0 , but she did make cry for few hours over my decision to come to Australia.


----------



## newinoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for your detailed answer!
Hmm that worries me
It seems indeed that they Often consider pr only
I checked with the embassy, technically it is correct to say it is a provisional pr.
Im not sure what to do now...

Well sometimes truth hurts, but it is sometimes still better to have someone telling you the truth than giving you fake hope

What is the reality ? Is it that difficult To find a job if your visa is not a pr ?
Did you still manage to get the job you wanted ?


----------



## Aineko (Feb 4, 2012)

newinoz said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer!
> Well sometimes truth hurts, but it is sometimes still better to have someone telling you the truth than giving you fake hope
> 
> What is the reality ? Is it that difficult To find a job if your visa is not a pr ?
> Did you still manage to get the job you wanted ?


my point was that what she said wasn't truth at all. or, more precisely - it's true from recruiters perspective, but reality is far away from 'your chances of finding a job are 0'. You saw on that other topic what was my situation at the end.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> I was wondering whether it would be better or not to state : "provisional pr visa" instead of for instance "australian working visa" in the resume


If I were you I would omit it. Aussie employers and recruiters are afraid of hiring people who don't have permanent visas. Temp visas are risky from long term investment perspective.


----------



## newinoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok so what would u write then ? Or do u not Write anything ? (which is worse) or do u just forget about your visa ?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Just don't mention anything about visa


----------

